# Gold Spangled Polish



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Another 1880 Cassell's illustration.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Brief rant on book-breaking: The above print is a chrome lithograph single print removed from an 1880 Cassell's Standard Book of Poultry. I don't know what the whole book is worth exactly, often times people will get them for around a hundred dollars. Sometimes people will remove the individual prints and sell them for around a hundred dollars a print. But it ruins the book. I won't buy individual prints like this, especially when there are modern reproduction lithos that you can purchase in any size for wall art that are inexpensive.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's true of other books of this type. When buying a print I would look for the evidence it had once been part of a book of illustrations.

OK, my rant is. What the heck is with the female's topknot?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's Fashion Robin! Fashion.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It certainly isn't close to reality on either one of them. I thought that's what these were supposed to be about, the standard accepted in the era.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Good point! And folks tried to breed to this standard!


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Polish chickens appear to be quite popular here. Each to their own, I suppose.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had a pair for a short while. They weren't a good fit so I sold them.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I had a pair for a short while. They weren't a good fit so I sold them.


Just curious, was it something about their behavior?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It certainly isn't close to reality on either one of them. I thought that's what these were supposed to be about, the standard accepted in the era.


So that got me to thinking, (a dangerous endeavor in and of itself), about these illustrations of the Standard. So, I looked up a modern APA for Polish and starting on page 152, the black and white illustration was no better. It was about the same and definitely taken from an older plate. I have always thought that most of the Standard illustrations are a little exaggerated and overwrought.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> Polish chickens appear to be quite popular here. Each to their own, I suppose.


Because they are decorative?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Just curious, was it something about their behavior?


No, I don't think so. It's been a while since I had the two. Just something. I had Faverolles too and sold them, same reason.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> Because they are decorative?


Quite literally. The Polish fanciers I've connected with are members of the "decorative chicken club of Medan" (Ayam Hias Medan).


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Biring said:


> Quite literally. The Polish fanciers I've connected with are members of the "decorative chicken club of Medan" (Ayam Hias Medan).


See, all the good chicken club names are taken!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I want decorative chickens!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You already have decorative birds in the Peas. 

Many of those decorative birds take maintenance, like haircuts for Polish and Silkies. Do you really want to go there?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I kid, I kid! There are enough sissy birds around here who don't pull their weight.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> I kid, I kid! There are enough sissy birds around here who don't pull their weight.


But that wouldn't stop you.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Um, you know me too well. I don't really like pretty or foofy birds as much as I like unusual birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cornish fascinate me. I was so close to getting into having some but realized I had enough on my hands without adding more.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yeah, that's why I only have a few of each breed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a lot of birds if you have a few of each breed.


----------

